# Another free bracelet



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is another cute bracelet pattern! 
Please give me some feedback if You like, English is not my native language.

http://stickistav.blogg.se/2013/august/another-quick-bracelet.html


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a really pretty bracelet. Thank you for sharing


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a very interesting pattern. I am anxious to try it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great bracelet... Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! It's cute and I put it on my to-do list. Shouldn't take more than an hour, if that, right? It will probably take me longer to find the right button!


----------



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

It is really quick to knit, took me about 1 hour to make it


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh thank you thank you wonderful pattern I got some buttons--major impulse purchase--have been looking for a great project to use them. Thanks for helping me fill some spots on my seasonal gift list.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Great gift. Now I have to start my Christmas list.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

So pretty, I have a couple of girls in mind that I can make this for,they will love it,Nice Christmas gift,stocking stuffer.Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern :-D :-D


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, its very nice and thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Love, love it.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern. It will make a great birthday gift for my daughter. THe only problem is I will have to wait until she goes back to school to keep it a surprise.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty. Thanks.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice! Did you use the fingering weight Fabel?


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

goshiis said:


> Here is another cute bracelet pattern!
> Please give me some feedback if You like, English is not my native language.
> 
> http://stickistav.blogg.se/2013/august/another-quick-bracelet.html


Thanks for the pattern - I my 13 year old GD will love it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely bracelet! Thank you for sharing it!

Hazel


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you so much for the sharing your pattern of your lovely bracelet. 

I checked out your blog and enjoyed it a lot, too. I'm also going to try the other bracelet...the one without the beads, too. I'm new at knitting, so I'll wait on the beads for a while yet.

You're very talented and I thank you again for sharing.

Georgia
paints4Him


----------



## patrisha (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for sharing. Now on my to do list


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

This looks so easy that I am going to go through me stash to find an appropriate yarn to try it. Thanks for the pattern. It is lovely.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The bracelet is very pretty, simple but elegant!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with your English. Its perfectly adequate and the bracelet is lovely.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Perfect for my GD


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

love it thank you


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It IS very cute!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The bracelet is very pretty. Looks like a good gift for teenage girls.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Bracelet is lovely. Thank you very much for sharing. I bought some lovely single buttons today. Now I know how I will use them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely bracelet I know some girls that will love it thanks for sharing


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you, it is a very pretty bracelet.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

goshiis said:


> It is really quick to knit, took me about 1 hour to make it


Thanks for the really cute pattern...my daughter will love this and I have the perfect button for it.  Lynn


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh I like that one. Better bookmark that pattern !


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

So clever!


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Very, very nice and thank you for the pattern. This is one of the prettiest fabric bracelets that I have seen.


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

my grand-daughters will love it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

It's so cute! I'm going to make several for myself, daughter, and granddaughter!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Very cute! I'll show the pattern to my daughters, I'm sure they'll love it!


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I make dichroic glass buttons that'd look terrific with this pattern.


----------



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

you are all so nice


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like it! Thanks for the link.

Anita


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Simple and elegant! I know my granddaughters will love this. Thank you!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting....my granddaughter will love this!


----------



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

caat said:


> Very nice! Did you use the fingering weight Fabel?


Yes  4 ply Fingering


----------

